# overeating and ibs



## Sam16 (Jun 28, 2007)

have you ever heard people say that instead of eating three big meals a day you should eat 6 smaller meals or eat every 2 hours? well, just recently someone told me that you should give 4-6 hours for the food to digest and for your stomach to empty, otherwise if you eat while your stomach is still half full, it interrupts the digestive cycle, and you end up having food in your stomach that is days old, and it begins to rot and you get all types of digestive problems. so you you might want to wait 4-6 hours after you eat to have your next meal.


----------

